
Extracting Price Tags from Store Shelf Images - aigeano
I have a collection of 104 shelf images(consistent) taken over 104 weeks . Any thoughts about how to extract the price tags from the shelf images? 
sample image(downgraded) : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgsafe.org&#x2F;448b18f885.png
======
chrisbennet
That would be a good question to ask on the Reddit computer vision forum if
you haven't already.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/computervision/](https://www.reddit.com/r/computervision/)

